# WMAA Annual Holiday Party '04



## James Miller (Nov 16, 2004)

Greetings,
Im pleased to announce that annual WMAA Holiday Party is still on! It will be hosted at the WMAA headquarters (Horizon Martial Arts). The information is as follows:

*Party:*
Saturday December 11th 3:30pm - 7:30pm

*Training:*
Sunday December 12th 11:00am - 2:00pm

This years party will have a *Las Vegas *theme. We will have poker tables and slot machines for set up for the adults, and a video arcade set up for the children and the children at heart.

As usual we have our morning after training session. This session will be a Q&A on what ever the participants want to cover. 

Whats the Cost?


*The Party: *
A plate of food.

*The Training: *
*FREE* for WMAA members
$40 for non-members

For more information contact Horizon Martial Arts at: 
E-mail: Admin@wmarnis.com
Phone: 716-675-0899
Web www.horizonma.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 29, 2004)

The party is coming up soon! For those WMAA members who might be staying for the training, bring a good uniform. We will be doing a promo video for a future project. If you would like to be apart of the taping contact me at the school. 716-675-0899



 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

This is a good event, and lots of fun. Unfortunately I have an extended family Christmas event that weekend. If you can make it, I recommend it as it is a good time.

 :ultracool


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend!

DTJH :asian:  artyon:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2004)

Wish I could make it out there for the party. I would enjoy meeting everyone.
Best wishes to all
Sheldon


----------



## ace (Dec 11, 2004)

I will Be there This Year Im bring a lot of Food.....
Mr Hartman for Sunday Do U want The Red Tops worn

Or can it be any good Gi??????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 11, 2004)

Susan and I will be there.  Not sure how long we can stay for, but we'll at least pop in for a bit.


----------



## ace (Dec 11, 2004)

Just got Back From The Party...

I had a Great Time it was good to see some old friends.

The Kids had endless Entertainment. The Bounce House
was awsome... A Huge Twister Game Big Screen TVs
hooked up for battels in the Back room.

After the kids left I a few of us chilled out to the silence
it was great to see Mike Milazzo He & I went through
Modern Arnis together I tested for my 1st Belt 
him almost 8 Years ago & for are Black Belts..

It was nice to see Bryson again & it's alway's 
a Good Time With Tim.
I can't wait for Next Years Party artyon:


----------



## Tapps (Dec 13, 2004)

Great Time !!

It was good to see everyone.

I only got to talk to Tim briefly because we couldn't get him out of the Bouncy house
 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 13, 2004)

I will be posting pics later. Last count there was about 150 people who attended the weekend.

artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2004)

It was a blast, and on Sunday I got to be pretzeled by Primo.  He had some new choke holds....it was a gasp.


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Dec 20, 2004)

*Hello*

I wanted to say thank you to Mr. Hartman & Janice for an amazing weekend, they both did a fantastic job. I believe the party exceeded everyones expectations; the food, games & company were wonderful. The seminar that took place on Sunday morning was informative & fun. Thanks for having me & I look forward to next year.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 20, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> I will be posting pics later. Last count there was about 150 people who attended the weekend.
> 
> artyon:



Damn...thats a lot of people! pretty cool... :ultracool 

Paul


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2004)

artyon: 





			
				Tulisan said:
			
		

> Damn...thats a lot of people! pretty cool... :ultracool
> 
> Paul


 There were alot of People  artyon: 

It was a cross between a Casino & Chucky Cheese
It was definitly a Blast..


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> artyon:
> There were alot of People  artyon:
> 
> It was a cross between a Casino & Chucky Cheese
> It was definitly a Blast..



ACE,

Did you get to play the role of Joe Pesci, and take the bat to Hartman dressed in a mouse costume?

:roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> ACE,
> 
> Did you get to play the role of Joe Pesci, and take the bat to Hartman dressed in a mouse costume?
> 
> :roflmao:


 Now thats an interesting mental picture....


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> ACE,
> 
> Did you get to play the role of Joe Pesci, and take the bat to Hartman dressed in a mouse costume?
> 
> :roflmao:



He would Disarm Me Then conect the dots from head to toe  :whip:   :tantrum:


----------

